# How to configure comtrend CT-5361T router



## tech403F627831 (Sep 17, 2011)

i share a wifi connexion with some friends and i'm using a comtrend CT-5361T router.
i want to configure my router to limit bandwidth of each other but i don't know where to start.
for example, i want to give to my first friend a max of xx ko/s of bandwidth, for the second a max of yy ko/s of bandwidth, ...

if this posssible thank you for any help!!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

It's probably not possible to do that, but you can find the manual for the router here

http://download.comtrend.com/CT5361T_A3.3.pdf


----------

